

The road of tomorrow is electric - gaustin
http://news.volvogroup.com/2013/05/23/the-road-of-tomorrow-is-electric/

======
sbierwagen
Typically, the answer is overhead wires, which stay much cleaner.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolleybus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolleybus)

